# Personality Type & Leadership



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

I must be an odd one out then. I'm an ENFP who've held many leadership position in the past, and has been described as a "leader" countless times. In fact, every time there is some kind of a group, I would be the first one to step up to organize and lead (usually because I get frustrated with inefficiency/disorganization for the situation, because I want to win, etc.), and 99% of the time, there are no objection. I have no problem with "being concerned with stepping on others' feet" either, although I try to take in consideration for people's opinion, I'm anything but a pushover.

tl;dr: Just because you're an F, doesn't mean you can't make a good leader.


----------



## DevelopingPotentialUK (Feb 1, 2010)

Really interesting guys....so....what does leadership mean to you?


----------

